# Sublimation spray/powder...



## Caryn716 (Jul 20, 2017)

Hi all. I am just now trying my hand at dye sub since I am sick of scraping away the coating on my ink jet paper to print a shirt with a pseudo knockout. I do a lot of kids' apparel so cotton (or cotton blends is always preferred). I have been watching videos and researching sublimation coating powder and sprays. The questions I have remain unanswered, so I am hoping you can help.....

1. does the coating that is sprayed (or powdered) on the shirt leave a hand?
2. what kind of results have you had?
3. does it hold up to washing?
4. I am looking to do, for example, a heart with the word "love" .... is there a knockout like there would be with reg dye sub or is there a white film where the negative space should be like with ink jet transfers?

Any input and feedback would be most appreciated. Have a great day!!!!


----------



## WalkingZombie (Mar 15, 2014)

Have you tried Reveal-S from Conde? It works for some people. Give it a try and see if that's what you're looking for. Seems like much less trouble than dealing with sprays/powders. One benefit is, it's a self-weeding paper, meaning no polymer is released in the blank areas of the graphic.

Reveal-S Sublimation to Cotton Transfer Film

Search the forum for Conde Reveal S. There are a couple threads that a lot of people use to talk about that paper.


----------



## Caryn716 (Jul 20, 2017)

WalkingZombie said:


> Have you tried Reveal-S from Conde? It works for some people. Give it a try and see if that's what you're looking for. Seems like much less trouble than dealing with sprays/powders. One benefit is, it's a self-weeding paper, meaning no polymer is released in the blank areas of the graphic.
> 
> Reveal-S Sublimation to Cotton Transfer Film
> 
> Search the forum for Conde Reveal S. There are a couple threads that a lot of people use to talk about that paper.


Hi, thank you... I actually have a shopping cart that is full on their website so I will add it and give it a try. Scratching off that polymer from the paper is so stupid- I make no money because I spend so much time on the labor end. Thank you so much for responding!!!!


----------



## Dekzion (May 18, 2015)

We use sublitocotton which is basically the non absorbent paper that you dust with a polymer powder.
when it's initially pressed there is a hand, it feels a bit stiff. but once it's been through the washer it seems that that area is a bit heavier grade cotton and certainly nothing to worry about.


----------

